# M-Edge Cover ~ Shipping



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just received a shipping notification that my M~Edge cover is shipping on 03/03/09. Now if I could just get the Quest skin Ladybug would be complete.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine is also shipping, but not until "by March 9".  And then it could take up to 9 days (I ordered the platform leather)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you order from M-Edge or Amazon? Just curious. I ordered directly from M-Edge 2/11 and have heard nothing. Thanks!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I ordered mine through Amazon last week and it shipped yesterday.  Should be here in 2 days.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered mine through Amazon on 2/10.  It shipped out yesterday through USPS and should be here this week as well.


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm. I ordered mine through Amazon on Feb. 14th, and it hasn't shipped. Unfortunately I chose standard shipping.
Here are my shipping/delivery estimates:

Shipping estimate:March 10, 2009 - March 16, 2009
  Delivery estimate:March 13, 2009 - March 23, 2009


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

bayou said:


> Hmmm. I ordered mine through Amazon on Feb. 14th, and it hasn't shipped. Unfortunately I chose standard shipping.
> Here are my shipping/delivery estimates:
> 
> Shipping estimate:March 10, 2009 - March 16, 2009
> Delivery estimate:March 13, 2009 - March 23, 2009


I chose standard shipping and that ended up being USPS Priority Mail. My delivery estimate is March 27 - April 3, but it will be here by this Thursday I'm sure. I ordered one day last week - Thursday or Friday I think.

The difference could be in what was ordered. I'm getting a Prodigy and a Platform.


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

kari said:


> I chose standard shipping and that ended up being USPS Priority Mail. My delivery estimate is March 27 - April 3, but it will be here by this Thursday I'm sure. I ordered one day last week - Thursday or Friday I think.
> 
> The difference could be in what was ordered. I'm getting a Prodigy and a Platform.


That could be it Kari. I ordered an executive cover.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmmm... I ordered last Friday and it is still showing a delivery estimate of March 26, 2009 - April 3, 2009.  Ouch!!  And I ordered a prodigy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I reordered  a Prodigy over the weekend. I think M-Edge will either put me at the bottom of the list because I irritated them so much by ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering.....or they will ship mine out as soon as possible so I can't cancel AGAIN...


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I reordered a Prodigy over the weekend. I think M-Edge will either put me at the bottom of the list because I irritated them so much by ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering.....or they will ship mine out as soon as possible so I can't cancel AGAIN...


Luv I'm curious, why did you order the Prodigy over the executive or platform?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I reordered a Prodigy over the weekend. I think M-Edge will either put me at the bottom of the list because I irritated them so much by ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering/canceling/ordering.....or they will ship mine out as soon as possible so I can't cancel AGAIN...


LOL! I think that was their strategy with me. I canceled (for the 3rd or so time) and re-ordered late last week. They immediately billed my credit card and shipped Monday.


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

I sent M-Edge an email today requesting an update on my order (Platform case pre-ordered on Amazon).  They just replied that it will be sent around March 7th.

I guess that means that I'll have wait yet another week before I can take my K2 on the bus!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bayou said:


> Luv I'm curious, why did you order the Prodigy over the executive or platform?


I almost got the Platform, but decided against it because it's almost an inch taller than the others. There's also a space on the side for the light, but I don't care for their light, so it's wasted space to me.

As for choosing between the Executive and Prodigy, I went with the Prodigy because of the hinge and thin corners. It won't cover up as much of the skin. I had several of the first gen M-Edge Executives for my K1 (3 of them), but didn't care for them when they got redesigned. I'm not sure I'll be keeping it, but I had to see how it works for me and how pretty the pink is.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Is the speed of shipping out the same through Amazon as M-Edge? I'm just so used to ordering through Amazon.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered through Amazon, I think with super saver shipping.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

It comes from M-edge no matter which way you order it -- the regular shipping with Amazon is free and if you order 2 or more jackets, you get 10% off.  There are only 2 shipping choices, and I selected the 3 to 5 day free option but it's shipping Priority Mail so it will not take that long.....no need to upgrade to the 1 to 3 day option as I'll get it in that time frame anyway.


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

I got an email from Amazon that my cover shipped today!  Funny, it says it left Maryland and is expected to arrive in California...wait for it....March 23rd.  

They must be using the Pony Express.


----------



## gir (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't wait to read the reviews on the Platform vs. the Prodigy. I can't really decide, as I can see the upside of each of them. I figured I'd let you all be the guinea pigs!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gir said:


> I can't wait to read the reviews on the Platform vs. the Prodigy. I can't really decide, as I can see the upside of each of them. I figured I'd let you all be the guinea pigs!


I couldn't decide so I ordered both. I think both will be useful but we'll see.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

bayou said:


> I got an email from Amazon that my cover shipped today! Funny, it says it left Maryland and is expected to arrive in California...wait for it....March 23rd.
> 
> They must be using the Pony Express.


Almost guaranteed to arrive way before that...if they did in fact send it out. Request a tracking number if possible.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

My Sapphire Platform Jacket has arrived in Dallas but I haven't received it yet but hopefully today or tomorrow!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

My Sapphire Platform Jacket was delivered today.  Have not made up my mind about it yet.  I like the Amazon leather cover. And have an Oberon cover on order.  

crisandria


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

My M-edge and my various skins have all arrived.

I will see you manana, taking the rest of the day off.
Got stuff to do!

Eric


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I received my Navy Pebbled Leather Platform cover today and I am very happy with it.  It folds over the top completely flat and the little ledge on the left is perfect for holding it (when the light is not there).  It feels much less bulky than the K1 Executive. I will most likely keep the light in my K1 Executive cover b/c I'll use that one for traveling and keep K2 at home.  It also fits snugly into the Belkin Mini Laptop bag (the plain one-no quilted and no strap).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We need pictures...and reviews. Please! M-Edge is holding mine hostage <honestly, can you blame them? I did drive them crazy>


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Luvmy, Patrizia just posted quite a few great pics on another thread (Medge and Decalgirl or something similar).....I am terrible at posting pics, tried a while ago w/photobucket and could not get the hang of it at all.
Ruby


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

They must be holding ours together luv.  I haven't received a shipping notice and it still says not shipping until March 23rd.  Arggghh!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Does Medge send out a shipping notice when the cover is on the way?


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

Anne I did receive an email when mine was shipped.  I ordered directly from MEdge.  I got the email on Monday and received my cover yesterday.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lalaboobaby said:


> Anne I did receive an email when mine was shipped. I ordered directly from MEdge. I got the email on Monday and received my cover yesterday.


Lalaboobaby: Thank you I ordered directly from Medge too. I hope I get an email soon.


----------

